# [risolto]anteprima immagini jpg per l'utente: Sparite!

## fbcyborg

di solito mentre navigo con il konqueror riesco a vedere l'anteprima di immagini jpg, come le png. 

Adesso invece sembra che nemmeno vengano riconosciute come immagini, visto che cliccandoci sopra mi appare la finestra che mi chiede di scegliere con quale programma aprire il file...

com'è possibile questa faccenda? come risolvere?

----------

## X-Drum

-_-"

edit -> preferences -> Content -> Load images

----------

## fbcyborg

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> -_-"
> 
> edit -> preferences -> Content -> Load images

 

 :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

edit? preferences? ma dove scusa???   :Confused: 

non mi si vede nemmeno l'anteprima come icona!

con i files PNG invece nessun problema!!!!!

----------

## comio

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

>  *X-Drum wrote:*   -_-"
> 
> edit -> preferences -> Content -> Load images 
> 
>  
> ...

 

prova ad eseguire konqueror  dalla console, magari hai qualche scritta di errore che illumina. (secondo me potrebbe essere anche un problema di librerie per la gestione delle immagini)

ciao

----------

## fbcyborg

ciao!

dunque, avviando konqueror dalla console, quando accedo ad una directory di jpg appare una sfilza di questi messaggi:

```
konqueror: WARNING: Pixmap not found for mimetype application/x-crossover-jpg
```

questo problema si verifica da poco.. ho aggiornato kde alla versione 3.5 e sono su un amd64.

Alla chiusura di konqueror appaiono i seguenti messaggi:

```
kio (KDirWatch): WARNING: KDirWatch::removeDir can't handle '/etc/samba/smb.conf'

kio (KDirWatch): WARNING: KDirWatch::removeDir can't handle '/etc/security/fileshare.conf'

kio (KDirWatch): WARNING: KDirWatch::removeDir can't handle '/etc/exports'

```

----------

## Xet

```
emerge kuickshow 
```

dovrebbe emergerti anche le librerie che ti mancano o che si sono unlinkate durante il passaggio da kde 3.4 a 3.5.

se non hai voglia di aspettare cerca sul forum mi pare di aver letto poco tempo fa un metodo per rilinkare le librerie "perse" con l'update di kde.

----------

## Xet

ecco il post che citavo:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-409641-highlight-kde.html

----------

## .:chrome:.

io non ho capito una cosa: stai sollevando un mare di problemi BANALI.

hai deciso tu di installare software in testing, e adesso scarichi il problema sul forum.

è anche abbastanza fastidioso questo continuo postare, perché non provi nemmeno a risolverli i problemi che hai: questa stessa cosa avviene anche in windows e si risolve nello stesso modo banalissimo.

perché non provi a pensarci su un po', prima di postare domande scontate?

----------

## fbcyborg

 *Xet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> emerge kuickshow 
> ```
> ...

 

Ma quello che ha aperto il thread sono IO!!!!   :Confused: 

Il revdep-rebuild l'ho già fatto e non si è risolto nulla.

Al limite potrei provare a riemergere kdegraphics?

grazie mille!

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> io non ho capito una cosa: stai sollevando un mare di problemi BANALI.
> 
> hai deciso tu di installare software in testing, e adesso scarichi il problema sul forum. 
> ...

 

Intanto non sei obbligato a rispondere, e innanzitutto ti ringrazio per tutte le risposte che mi dai, ma soprattutto per quelle date in passato che mi hanno aiutato di più. Cmq tranquillo, sono abituato a voi che state sempre ponti a criticare... E' evidente che sto cercando (in base alla mia MINIMA esperienza, ti ricordo che non siamo tutti bravi come "altri" e perciò esistono i forum di discussione, anche per imparare) di smanettare e risolvere il problema. 

Questo tuo attacco "gratuito" te lo potevi anche risparmiare, non è servito a nulla.

ciao, grazie ancora.

----------

## fbcyborg

 *Xet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> emerge kuickshow 
> ```
> ...

 

GRAZIE A TE, penso di aver capito quale sia il problema.

Dopo aver aggiornato KDE dalla 3.4 alla 3.5, seguendo la guida http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/kde-config.xml#doc_chap4 ho eliminato le vecchie librerie della 3.4 fra cui: 

kde-base/arts-3.4.3

kde-base/kdelibs-3.4.3

se ne parla appunto in questo topic https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-410599.html

Probabilmente è proprio kuickshow a non essere aggiornato, e trovandosi privato delle sopra citate librerie non funziona bene. adesso provo ad aggiornare anche kuickshow all'ultima versione.

Quindi non sembrava proprio un problema di pacchetti instabili "~" ... vediamo un po' cosa si può fare

----------

## lavish

k.gothmog, ti invito a moderare i termini perfavore. Se un problema per te è banale, per altri potrebbe non essere così. Inoltre ti ricordo che usare pacchetti testing non è deprecato. Quindi chiunque con problemi con pacchetti ~ può chiedere supporto e venire aiutato, come è sempre stato fatto. Qui si parla di pacchetti hardmasked se non ho capito male... certamenete uno dovrebbe capire in linea generale che dovrebbe lasciar perdere certe operazioni se pensa di non avere i mezzi per cavarsela in caso di eventuali problemi, ma chiedere è comunque lecito, no?  :Wink: 

fbcyborg, non mi pare che in questo forum sia pieno di gente pronta a criticare, anzi...

----------

## Xet

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ma quello che ha aperto il thread sono IO!!!!   

 

 :Shocked:   :Laughing:  devi scusarmi...evidentemente ero proprio fuso...devo aver lavorato troppo  :Smile: 

sinceramente non mi sono posto troppe domande quando è capitato a me il problema che hai tu.

semplicemente non riuscivo ad aprire le immagini e ho provato a fare "esegui comando"+kuickshow da kde e ho visto che non avevo l'eseguibile...

quindi - non avendomi mai posto il problema di leggere tanta doc sullo split dei pacchetti per kde, ma cmq sapendo che era una cosa che prima o poi sarebbe accaduta - ho solo pensato a recuperare il pacchetto che mi serviva...e fortuna vuole che le dep di kuickshow potessero risolvere il mio problema...

solo una cosa ho dovuto fare a mano:

unmergiare le giflib e emergere le libnogif (ahem era qualcosa del genere...) o cmq cambiare le librerie per la visione delle gif

e poi rimemergiarle successivamente

----------

## fbcyborg

 *lavish wrote:*   

> 
> 
> fbcyborg, non mi pare che in questo forum sia pieno di gente pronta a criticare, anzi...

 

noo.. per carità.. hai frainteso... è solo che non è la prima volta che ricevo risposte di questo tipo. Comunque per me la polemica è chiusa. Ah, non mi sembra di aver parlato di pacchetti hard masked.

Xet non preoccuparti!!!  :Very Happy:  non c'è problema...

adesso comunque sto facendo un emerge -uDN world. Speriamo che si risolva così .. sta ricompilando anche kdebase-3.5.0

----------

## fbcyborg

Niente da fare... le anteprime delle immagini JPG non si vedono neppure adesso... non ho proprio idea di cosa sia successo!

cmq se le apro con kuickshow si vedono

----------

## lavish

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Ah, non mi sembra di aver parlato di pacchetti hard masked

 

È da poco più di una settimana che non synco (problemi di banda :/) e l'ultima volta che avevo provato konqueror 3.5 era hardmasked su amd64, non so se ora sia in testing (prima ho parlato sia di pacchetti hardmasked che testing proprio perchè non ero sicuro   :Wink:  )

Ciao!

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

per una volta sono d'accordo con k.gothmog.

fbcyborg non sei più su windows, qua su linux la prima cosa che si fare è usare google (o comunque fare una ricerca in generale). Problemi ne incontrerai sempre e non puoi postare ogni volta anche perchè così non imparerai mai nulla. 

(te lo dico per esperienza perchè anche io facevo come te..  :Razz: )

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *lavish wrote:*   

> È da poco più di una settimana che non synco

 

si, è passato in testing. cmq quoto ProT-0-TypE, in effetti bisognerebbe fare le cose con cognizione di causa... non fare solo gli "sboroni" con l'ultima versione dei programmi e poi lamentarsi che non vanno. dopo... è vero... c'è un po' di sborone in ognuno di noi!   :Wink: 

----------

## fbcyborg

UDITE UDITE!!!

avviando il File Manager in Modalità super utente, Il problema delle anteprime dei jpg NON si verifica!!!! a quanto pare sembra non essere un problema di dipendenze, o un problema di sistema.. ma possibile che sia invece un problema di permessi??????

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

saranno i file di config.. male che vada cancella la config per quell'utente

----------

## fbcyborg

Ma la cartella etc è piena di files config.. mi indicheresti più o meno quali sarebbero sti files di config?

grazie.

----------

## .:chrome:.

NO, NON QUELLI! suppongo intendessero i file di configurazione personali contenuti nella tua home.

roba tipo .kde, e simili.

----------

## fbcyborg

Ok, grazie! x fortuna non ho messo le mani lì... 

Sto infatti smanettando con i files 

konqiconviewrc  

konquerorrc

presenti in ~/.kde/share/config della mia home... ma non riesco a trovare alcun parametro che si riferisca a quello che mi serve... cmq continuo a cercare; come sempre, grazie!

----------

## Luca89

Per vedere se sono proprio quelli il problema ti consiglio di spostarli o rinominarli in modo che kde se li vada a creare di nuovo. Così facendo puoi essere sicuro se si tratta di un problema in quei file oppure si deve andare a cercare da qualche altra parte.  :Smile: 

----------

## fbcyborg

come ripeto, se avvio il konqueror in mod. super utente il problema non si verifica con questi stessi files, ma in generale con i files JPG. Quindi suppongo si tratti di un problema di configurazione di konqueror o di permessi.. non so... ma permessi per cosa???? eppure non ho cambiato nulla riguardo a gruppi di utenti.

Il problema rimane anche se sposto i miei files jpg in un'altra cartella..  :Confused: 

----------

## Luca89

Non mi riferivo alle immagini, ma ai file di configurazione di kde (~/.kde<versione> per intenderci).  :Wink: 

----------

## fbcyborg

niente!   :Shocked: 

ci ho provato, ma l'unica anteprima che continua a non vedersi è proprio quella delle JPG!

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

ma non devi spostare i tuoi file jpg   :Laughing: 

Prova a rinominare la cartella della config di kde (.kde suppongo) in qualcosaltro (tipo .kdeBAK) poi rientri in kde in modo da avere una config pulita pulita (come quella dell'utente root appunto). Così dovrebbe sistemarsi tutto

----------

## fbcyborg

ma non ho spostato il files jpg!  :Very Happy: 

semplicemente non avevo riavviato kde!  :Very Happy: 

ora grazie a te ho risolto il problema.. solo che mi sono sparite alcune icone (pulsanti) nel pannello di K... per esempio quello che mostra il desktop... [<---- Aggiunto=risolto]

cmq ora tutto ok! grazie!

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Il problema rimane anche se sposto i miei files jpg in un'altra cartella.. 

 

E ma qua avevi scritto così  :Very Happy: 

Comunque l'importante era risolvere!

----------

## fbcyborg

ah, si hai ragione!  :Razz: 

già importante è risolvere!

ciao!

----------

## fbcyborg

Il problema si è riproposto dopo poco tempo. Il modo migliore per risolverlo è stato quello di andare in Settings, Configure Konqueror.. File Associations ed eliminare alcune voci sotto apps che erano inerenti ad x-crossover-***. Erano queste voci a rompere le balle.

----------

